# Ideas needed 2 get brand of the ground



## YNL (Apr 28, 2007)

I need ideas to help me get a new brand off the ground.


----------



## YNL (Apr 28, 2007)

*ideas for websites where i can sell T-shirts*

What are some good websites I can go to, 2 sell my t-shirt brand.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: ideas for websites where i can see T-shirts*

click on the marketing tag under your thread and you'll find all sorts of ideas and tips.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

YNL said:


> I need ideas to help me get a new brand off the ground.


What exact questions do you have about getting a brand off the ground?

Don't forget to use the search feature to find topics about starting out, or marketing a new brand. If you have specific questions that aren't answered, feel free to post: 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php


----------

